# Skinny Pigs



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

*£150 each!!! :grin1:*

*







*

*At least the snakes wont have trouble digesting their fur anymore :lol2:*

*Taken from Look at these Skinny Pigs! | The Sun |HomePage|News*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I saw these in the paper yesterday.


----------



## TEZZA (Aug 25, 2007)

:no1::lol2:
SAW THEM YESTERDAY ASWELL
THINK THY R CUTE


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah me too,(saw them in the paper yesterday) strange little beasites:lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

what is it? is it just a hairless guinie pig?

lee


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh they need strong sun tan lotion and moisturising,I think I will stick with my furry ones:lol2:


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

thats cool. good for allergies lol. YAY FOR NO HAIR DANDUR. :lol2:
xsachax


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Thats actually quite cute


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i bet you cant keep them outside in the winter :lol2:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> i bet you cant keep them outside in the winter :lol2:



Have to knitt them a little jumper :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

could keep them in a viv

mind you, that would be a waste of a viv


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

See when I saw them, I just thought of a very expensive snake dinner :lol2:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Aah I know one or two people with skinny pigs, curiously hot to touch, like bald rats for those that have held them!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

that is nice, bit expensive for a bold guine pig though...get a gunie pig and shave it  lol
very nice anyway!​


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

snakelover said:


> that is nice, bit expensive for a bold guine pig though...get a gunie pig and shave it  lol​
> very nice anyway!​


 
Yeah thought that too, douse it in Immac, wash it off. Flog on at a bargain price then hide when it grows stubble ( or just say it's hit puberty lol)


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

lmao...well be rich!


----------



## EMMAS ARK '82 (Aug 14, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

xmashx said:


> thats cool. good for allergies lol. YAY FOR NO HAIR DANDUR. :lol2:
> xsachax


They'd probably still produce the dandruff and salivary proteins that many people with "fur" allergies tend to have.

Looks a bit of an oogly little thing to me - but then, I don't like guineapigs. I much prefer hairless rats


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

I saw these in the paper yesterday.
__________________
: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

always wondered where cocktail sausages came from.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

there is ONLY one animal i have a mortal fear of and thats a guinea pig... when i was younger i held ALL the animals and the petting zoo. cockroaches.. snakes... spiders.. then out came these evil squeaking balls of fluff....



this is like all the horror of guinea pigs all rolled into one vile plucked abomination...

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


id rather hold a cobra than one of these.. im genuinely scared :shock:

and everyone else thinks its hilarious,,,,,

i have a genuine phobia of these.. oh and ladybirds lol


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

They make lovely INDOOR pets, should never wear jumpers, and are very friedly little animals.

And the pictres are copywrighted 
Zoe
PreciousSkinnies


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hello zoe 

i sent someone your way the other day... no idea if they managed to get hold of you or not though  guy called Lee, but i know he was calling on behalf of someone else...

nice site btw

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Aah I know one or two people with skinny pigs, curiously hot to touch, like bald rats for those that have held them!


Ie it feels like holding testicles?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Ie it feels like holding testicles?


i'm saying nothing


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I know it sounds bad but i swear, my bald rats felt just like testicles.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I wouldnt know :whistling2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> I know it sounds bad but i swear, my bald rats felt just like testicles.


Mmm.. so if your bald rats feel like bollocks... does that mean you have bald balls?

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

N


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

sparkle said:


> there is ONLY one animal i have a mortal fear of and thats a guinea pig... when i was younger i held ALL the animals and the petting zoo. cockroaches.. snakes... spiders.. then out came these evil squeaking balls of fluff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not alone in youe gunie pig phobia.. They scare me.. the noise makes me shudde rto the point I feel sick... but I'm also an insectophobe, I'm scared of butteflies damnit! I can be sat in a room with them but if they touch me, I'm :censor: gone!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Nerys said:


> Mmm.. so if your bald rats feel like bollocks... does that mean you have bald balls?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> N


Ok, so i walked RIGHT into that one :lol2:

As for the answer, err, no comment :whistling2:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> As for the answer, err, no comment :whistling2:


Sounds like a yes to me :lol2:

*Passes Dan the Immac*


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I prefer a razor, but now i've said WAY too much!!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Tut tut - remember Veet stays smoother for longer


----------

